# Socialize Your Puppy Month



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I just received this notice from a good friend and excellent trainer Anne Rogers from Ireland. She puts together very informative programs for people on her site and blog ,just because she likes to educate people. All free. This is very worthwhile and with all the new puppy owners ,I thought it would be very valuable especially. Here's the link. http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/29/socialise-your-puppy-month/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Dave Zoey is looking forward to lots of activity . My friend loaned me a front carrier so Maddie and I can take her out with out the risk of getting PARVO. My Boss told me today that I can take over the job of Bark in our town. The mayor who was in charge got fired. I think the job is to organize activities for our dogs in west Linn. Let me know if anyone has ideas!


----------

